
Using millions of online photos together, we can now watch history unfold - jonbaer
http://qz.com/406497/using-millions-of-online-photos-cobbled-together-we-can-now-watch-history-unfold/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558976)

